# Notation string quartet?



## mandiil

Hi,
Is there a way to notate in a score which instrument that holds the melody in a string quartet or a piano quintet when the melody moves between the instruments? I know you can set dynamic expression or write sotto voce for the other instruments, but is there a easier way to mark out the melody?

Thanks
M


----------



## EdwardBast

One could use the symbols for Hauptstimme (principal voice) and Nebenstimme (secondary voice) favored by Schoenberg. They are essentially capital letters H and N with a tail on top to make them resemble brackets. Just Google the terms and you will find examples of them in action – the Wikipedia entry shows them in a quartet of Schoenberg. These symbols are well-known and efficient.


----------



## mandiil

Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Could this be used in an orchestra too?


----------

